# Nissan Altima SE-R's



## 4-Door-Z (Feb 9, 2012)

So it really seems to me that this site for SE-R owners is dead. I have looked around a little and it really seems that NO one is really doing anything with 05-06 SE-R's anymore. I was hoping to join this site and get some feedback and suggestions on many different things on my 05 SE-R but I'm starting to wonder if anyone that owns these models is really interested anymore. Has everyone moved on to newer models of the Altima or some other car? Any feedback would be nice as I really want to get my SE-R looking good with some high performance mods and even upgrade to a double din stereo with all the bells and whistles...........


----------

